# Using empty pill bottles to wind your yarns



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw this on Pinterest which was pretty cool. I might try this

http://www.ialwayspickthethimble.com/2013/12/02/make-a-yarn-ball-2/


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

Fantastic idea. I use an empty pill bottle to carry my darning needles in so that I have them handy when I travel.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Very Cool, currently I have been using the heavy duty roll fron aluminum foil. Thanks for the tip. Mw


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great idea, thanks know what I will be doing today :-D


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

marywallis said:


> Very Cool, currently I have been using the heavy duty roll fron aluminum foil. Thanks for the tip. Mw


Me too. I would think the pill bottle would be a little small.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been doing this for quite some time now and it works well. The regular size pill bottles do allow for a pretty good size cake, but I do prefer the larger one.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a piece of 3/4" PVC pipe.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting, I usually use a toilet paper tube, this is sturdier. Great idea for those of us that do not have large stashes that need to be wound. I can't justify purchasing a winder and a swift for occasional needs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a great idea!! Thank you for this link!!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Clever!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## laurataylor08 (Dec 15, 2014)

I got this idea somewhere in cyberspace and it is my go-to method...a turkey baster and an alligator hair clip...you thread the yarn through the baster and clip it in place and start winding in the same fashion listed above...the balls come out perfect every time...the tail can be tucked under some of the outside yarn...I love the size and shape of the yarn balls for storing...I am going to try the pill bottle for vacation yarn...I love the idea of storing needles, buttons, etc in the bottle...I love this forum...


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

KnittingNerd said:


> I saw this on Pinterest which was pretty cool. I might try this
> 
> http://www.ialwayspickthethimble.com/2013/12/02/make-a-yarn-ball-2/


Great idea.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've also been doing this for a few years and I save different size bottles, i.e. larger bottles for heavier weight yarn....


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

laurataylor08 said:


> I got this idea somewhere in cyberspace and it is my go-to method...a turkey baster and an alligator hair clip...you thread the yarn through the baster and clip it in place and start winding in the same fashion listed above...the balls come out perfect every time...the tail can be tucked under some of the outside yarn...I love the size and shape of the yarn balls for storing...I am going to try the pill bottle for vacation yarn...I love the idea of storing needles, buttons, etc in the bottle...I love this forum...


Love your turkey baste idea. Thanks.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Clever.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

KnittingNerd said:


> I saw this on Pinterest which was pretty cool. I might try this
> 
> http://www.ialwayspickthethimble.com/2013/12/02/make-a-yarn-ball-2/


Yes! I've been winding my yarn this way for years, and have been very happy with the results! Might be best to remove some labels (I also use some large over-the-counter vitamin bottles) that might rub off onto light colored yarn.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

How clever is this? I have been doing the "figure eight" thing since I learned it here. Now time to try something new. And with dog on more meds than me there's always an empty pill bottle around. Thanks for the tip and the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SJTKnits (Sep 18, 2014)

&#128079;thanks, I will try this!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> I use a piece of 3/4" PVC pipe.


I use something similar or possibly the same size. I bought it at the hardware store. Once you get it started you can remove from the pipe or pill bottle and continue winding. I like this method because I greatly prefer to pull yarn from the center rather than the outside.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Clever idea!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to wind a center pull ball that way but, I now wind a center pull ball using my thumb That way I don't have to keep up with another thing. Check it out.

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=adk&hsimp=yhs-adk_sbnt&p=Winding+a+center+pull+ball+using+your+thumb&type=appfocus5_em_cr&param1=20160213&param2=cc99cdf0-5546-4fdd-ba74-8cb37200fad1&param3=email_appfocus5_1.6~US~appfocus5&param4=display~chrome


----------



## kduran (Feb 15, 2011)

To hold the circle of yarn open, I use loop it around the backs of two kitchen chairs and slide them apart until it is secure. You can pull the yarn off with less twisting of your hands if you can get up above the chairs somehow. I sit up on top of my kitchen island. I hope you can visualize what I mean, because I really don't want a photo taken of this!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love that yarn.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool!!!!


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I read one that used an old plastic flashlight instead of the pill bottle. Searched but can't find the link now. Took the switch,battery springs, lens and light holder out. Threaded the center draw end of the yarn in through the switch opening, then wound the yarn. Said it was easier to use than the pill bottle, accommodated more yarn.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I read one that used an old plastic flashlight instead of the pill bottle. Searched but can't find the link now. Took the switch,battery springs, lens and light holder out. Threaded the center draw end of the yarn in through the switch opening, then wound the yarn. Said it was easier to use than the pill bottle, accommodated more yarn.


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

I know I'm old, but what is an "alligator hair clip"? I never heard the term before.


----------

